# Smile, this is gonna suck



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

No matter how many times I do this, it never gets any easier....

My back hurts but I didn't get bloody


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not sure that is a good way to repair those. Seems you would want them to stay together. :laughing: What were you aiming to do?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

2 50gal nat gas up in the barley able to stand attic space. Dem coming out and new tankless units are going in. Should be done by Friday.....God willing

My client showed me a piss poor proposal from Advanced Waterheaters (kinda big co in the Long Beach & surronding areas) I was 4500 more!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, but why did you do that? I don't get it.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL to get them out. I just don't trust anyone enough to help me on a job like this. One mis step, one hand slip and the heater hits the floor......I can't even think about it. this is a very expensive house that belongs to a shark of a lawyer. So I chop them in half and take them down in two trips. I don't have workmans comp ins, I'm just a one man dog and pony show!!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

should of cut some holes in it to make eyes and you would have a :w00t:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> should of cut some holes in it to make eyes and you would have a :w00t:


Don't tempt me, I got another one to do:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had to do that to a 100 gallon heater in a basement once. Completely destroyed a sawzall in the process and had metal and glass in my arms for days. I don't envy you.







Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Exactly, if one has never done it, it's hard to imagine hom much of a PITA it is.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice job ! 

I'm alone also AND carry work comp on myself ,,, GET IT !! I know it sucks to pay on it but if you need it ( God forbid ) it is WELL WORTH it . 

my .02


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cal said:


> Nice job !
> 
> I'm alone also AND carry work comp on myself ,,, GET IT !! I know it sucks to pay on it but if you need it ( God forbid ) it is WELL WORTH it .
> 
> my .02


You are correct, Sir!, on both counts.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Next time just toss it out the window. Try not to hit the Mercedes :thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Next time just toss it out the window. Try not to hit the Mercedes :thumbsup:


 
God help me.....an 09 red 550 SL. A 2010 Range Rover. a Hummer and get this, a little POS Toyota corolla is what is usually in their driveway. I park in the driveway, because I want to but I have maneuver around those things. I thought about that when I did this proposal. Must be nice


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I never heard of workers comp for a one man show. I dont think that works in Ca otherwise all us self employed would be collecting Workers comp and then doing the work on the side. I guess if you are Incorporated and you are an employee of your own buisness It might work. Man my back is hurtin I better call my lawyer!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How much do you think workmans comp pays and for how long does it pay? Lets say an employee makes 1,000 a week...how much would his benefit be a week if he was hurt on the job and couldn't work? How long does he hafta be hurt and miss work before he starts getting his check? How much would the payemnts be for the employer? How long does the workmans comp insurance pay the injured worker?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Here in California I think it's 60% of your wage. It kicks in after you've missed 3 days work due to an injury. I don't know how long it pays until it turns into dissability.







Paul


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

And it pays the medical bills .


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*one man show*

Tank: Since your a one man show how do you get those 50 gal tanks up in the attic? Or let say there is a 75 gallon full of sh*t up the stairs by yourself from a basement? I'm a small mid size person and I struggle with getting a 50 gallon up a flight of stairs by myself.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is that how you see if elements are fried or not?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> How much do you think workmans comp pays and for how long does it pay? Lets say an employee makes 1,000 a week...how much would his benefit be a week if he was hurt on the job and couldn't work? How long does he hafta be hurt and miss work before he starts getting his check? How much would the payemnts be for the employer? How long does the workmans comp insurance pay the injured worker?


workmans comp pays 66 2/3 of you AVERAGE weekly pay. you have to miss one week to get that weeks check. in order to get the second check you have to be out for 21 straight days. once that happens you will get the 2nd and 3rd check at the same time. then if you're out longer you will continue to receive checks for each week you're out. so if you're out between 7 and 20 days, you only get the one check. i was on it when i broke my ankle back in 1990.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in the business of removing tanked heaters not installing them. I do maybe 3 or 4 a month when tankless isn't right for someone of whatever. We don't have basements out here. 




3KP said:


> Tank: Since your a one man show how do you get those 50 gal tanks up in the attic? Or let say there is a 75 gallon full of sh*t up the stairs by yourself from a basement? I'm a small mid size person and I struggle with getting a 50 gallon up a flight of stairs by myself.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Neither have I. When you become an S-Corp i think everyone has to have it but I am no expert on the matter.



jeffreyplumber said:


> I never heard of workers comp for a one man show. I dont think that works in Ca otherwise all us self employed would be collecting Workers comp and then doing the work on the side. I guess if you are Incorporated and you are an employee of your own buisness It might work. Man my back is hurtin I better call my lawyer!!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you first penetrate the tank to get the sawzall in?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

fhrace said:


> How do you first penetrate the tank to get the sawzall in?


A 4.5" regular grinding wheel will do it, or a 7" grinder. Hell, if I had it to do again I'd use my demo saw.





Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I drilled a 1/4" hole, than a 1/2", than I just widened it a little. Took a few minutes but it's fast in that I don't need to bring up extra tools. I don't like cleaning up small pieces of foam.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Send some pictures of the new installation! You must got some good custumer referals to get 4500 more for the job. San luis obisbo isnt that crowded do you cover a lot of territory?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Send some pictures of the new installation! You must got some good custumer referals to get 4500 more for the job. San luis obisbo isnt that crowded do you cover a lot of territory?


I got pictures, it's 99% done. I'll finish up on Wed. when I have inspection.
I don't work in SLO....too far for me


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I don't work in SLO....too far for me


I don't need the competition either, stay in Ventura! :yes::laughing:








Paul


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Tankless ,and rocksteady youlive in beautiful parts of the state. Im right next to san bernardino. Used to live in San Clemente. Last several days have been nice all over. I just gotta get more work!!!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Still have a little strapping to do and some other small things.
I measured 78 pSI static up in the attic. Charged the XTX to 80. Overall I am happy with it. It was a very laborsome job. All the stairs with all my gear. My legs are still a little sore. Units work great, they are switching over priority and kicking on together at about 3.3 GPM. They run together all the way down to about .8, than one shuts off. They are very quiet in full load. They are about as loud as one 751 OD running at full blast. This was a problem for me in the past. People don't like hearing these things run.....I do!

Sorry for the crap pics, my cam phone isn't too good with low light, but you guys get the idea. Also installed was a 2 cu / ft. softener with a Fleck 7000 SXT head with 10 lbs of activated carbon, and a 2 cu / ft. carbon filter with matching head. I also used full port bypass valves.....It was a lot of work / $$$ to get that 78 PSI up stairs with good working pressure. Just installing tankless heaters isn't good enough, you have to think about everything. You have to think about the future and what they may potentially do. Granted I knew I was going to have the budget for this kind of install, I still asked a lot of questions so that I don't look like an idiot in 6 months when the master gets RockStar Kohler valves!

I asked the client today if she noticed anything different with the hot water. She smiled and said no. I said, that's the goal.

At a 60 degree rise, I netted 11.2 GPM with 50 PSI sitting at the cold inlet. Can't really expect much better, this was the one area I was a little concerned with. I sized the gas line with 1 1/4". I used about 70' of CSST and a total of about 8' of hard pipe. There are 5 90's for the entire system and at full blast I have about a 2.5" drop. 1" pipe would have been a 4" drop and sorry but I don't do crap like that. 1 1/2" would have yeilded me around a 1.5 - 2" drop, but twice the cost in materials. The CSST I used cost me about 500, than the adapters at about 40 each, plus all my hard pipe....with strapping we're talking about a 800 parts COST for a gas line in a resi. That was a lot, even for me but I got the results exactly as I was expecting. "I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Man am I glad we don't have those kind of roofs here...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Man am I glad we don't have those kind of roofs here...


 
I don't know about Tankless, but I hate walking on them. You should see me working the old 1065 up there. 






Paul


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

When you are young and in your prime ,every ins co wants to sell you disability insurance.I didn't have workmans comp but I had carried 4 disability policies, for between 15 and 20 yrs, BEFORE my back finally gave in ,you have to watch the wording in policy ,it MUST say that you cant perform full time, your PRIMARY job, all of mine paid,but they had to have doctors report weekly ,I printed up a bunch of forms left them with my doctors ,they never released me to full time work, but I can do 2 or 3 jobs a day, (They all dropped me when I returned to work AMA(against medical advice) I work enough to keep bills paid ,as long as my wife has medical ins on her job. When I had helpers, I had the W/C on them but not me.To you younger guys start saving something for rainy days as soon as you go in business (set an ammount ,stick to it) ,RENTAL HOUSES, (ANYTHING LEGAL) other small businesses,(remember to pay yourself first) cause in this kinda work if your a lone wolf each day might be your last! :whistling2::whistling2:


----------

